# Prisma Puzzle Timer Requests



## Methuselah96 (Oct 2, 2013)

Back up puzzletimer.h2 before using any new version of Prisma Puzzle Timer.

A stable version has not yet been released yet, but feel free to try out this beta version.

Current build (not recommended build): https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/62842531/PrismaPuzzleTimer.jar

New features in current build:
- Ability to change look and feel
- Added 8x8 and 9x9 puzzles
- Added feedback button
- Personal records are announced after using the Add Solution dialog box
- Added choice for manual input
- See raw data of timers
- Choose between milliseconds and centiseconds
- Edit and retry solves from the main screen
- Automatically scrolls to current selection in history table
- Ability to hide the scramble viewer

I am working on timer compatibility.

Bitbucket repository: https://bitbucket.org/Methuselah96/puzzle-timer

I am an experienced Java programmer who has been looking at the source code of Prisma Puzzle Timer. No work has been done on this program since August 2012 (besides a Polish translation by Kuba Zbaraszewski in May 2013). If anyone has suggestions on the most important things to add/changed to Prisma Puzzle Timer I am willing to help make those a reality. Please post ideas below and I will create a poll to see which ideas are the most wanted. Thank you.


----------



## scottishcuber (Oct 3, 2013)

Well if I have a few very small details:
-be able to see the last 12+ times on the bottom left list (so i know what to roll)
-easier input of times by typing (rather than pressing ctrl-A and then the time everytime) when using a stackmat with no data input
- relay scrambler like in qqtimer (5 3x3s, 234, 2345, 234567 etc.)

I cant think of anything substantial atm.


----------



## googlebleh (Oct 3, 2013)

QJ Timer support


----------



## brandbest1 (Oct 3, 2013)

Any way to make Square-1 scrambles a bit faster to load? I know they're rather time-consuming to generate, but is there a work-around besides using code from other scramblers like QQtimer and csTimer?


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Oct 3, 2013)

Support for other timers would be pretty nice, also the ability to show more times on the main window would be pretty cool.


----------



## Methuselah96 (Oct 4, 2013)

Does your QJ timer not work at all or does it stop at about 0.25 secs or something like that? I don't have a QJ timer.


----------



## googlebleh (Oct 4, 2013)

Methuselah96 said:


> Does your QJ timer not work at all or does it stop at about 0.25 secs or something like that? I don't have a QJ timer.



Yeah, Prisma will recognize that I have a timer plugged in, and the timer will start just fine, but Prisma will stop timing in under a second (typically ~0.63 for me, and I have heard others consistently report times under a second).

I guess if you don't have a timer, someone could send you audio clips of the input when starting, stopping, etc. I'd do it myself, but I can't get started on it for a couple days.


----------



## Mollerz (Oct 4, 2013)

I think the best way to do the multiple timers thing would be you select what stackmat timer you are using via options menu, (Gen 2, Pro or QJ). This would make it heaps easier for both user and programmer.


----------



## Methuselah96 (Oct 4, 2013)

See later.


----------



## RCTACameron (Oct 4, 2013)

I was using the 15 second inspection timer with my stackmat for a while, and it worked fine. However, I stopped using it because even though it displayed the 15 second countdown, it didn't beep after 8 and 12 seconds. Does anyone know why this could've happened, or how it could be fixed?


----------



## kunparekh18 (Oct 4, 2013)

I've got loads of suggestions

-qqtimer-style scrambles (random state, I guess) for 2x2, Pyra, sq-1 and any other that may not be random state
-ability to remember sessions in history

One session means the set of all solves done for a puzzle at a time (without switching to other puzzles), right? So, history should remember each and every session I did, and so when I select a solve and click "Select session" it should select the whole session, irrelevant of whether the session is the current one.

-suppose the last solve I did yesterday was some sub-14, and then today the first 4 solves I did were sub-14 I would get a pb avg5 (considering my previous pb was sup-14), this isn't supposed to happen I guess, even for avg12s, so it could be made such that pb averages would be counted only if all the solves making up the average were in the same session.

Will add other thoughts later, sorry if all this is asking too much 

-BLD mode like qqtimer pwetty please 
-maybe breakdowns like ctimer.co.uk?


----------



## Methuselah96 (Oct 4, 2013)

RCTACameron said:


> I was using the 15 second inspection timer with my stackmat for a while, and it worked fine. However, I stopped using it because even though it displayed the 15 second countdown, it didn't beep after 8 and 12 seconds. Does anyone know why this could've happened, or how it could be fixed?



Try this to see if this works: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/62842531/PPTsound.jar


----------



## Methuselah96 (Oct 4, 2013)

See below.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Oct 4, 2013)

Whee! You're welcome to dev on your own, but if you want a communal place to put a repository, I could give you a repo at https://github.com/cubing/
(That might also help it continue on, since new people become interested in extending it once in a while.)

As for features: 4x4x4 random state? ;-D


----------



## Methuselah96 (Oct 4, 2013)

Instead of making your own sound files, download this: http://www.stefan-pochmann.info/misc/stackmat/StackmatViewer.zip
Then send me the sound.dat.
Thank you for anyone who does this.
Also include a description of how PPT responds to the timer.


----------



## ryanj92 (Oct 5, 2013)

A multi-phase timer, like the one in CSTimer would be pretty cool, for relays and BLD.
Ability for each category to be able to hold more than one scramble, so customised relay scrambles can be generated.
Ability to hide the preview cube (for stuff like BLD and OLL/PLL training it's really not good)

Thanks in advance, offering the cubing community anything seems to be tricky nowadays


----------



## EMI (Oct 5, 2013)

I like how times are displayed on CCT. The latest 12 solves are marked, also the latest 5 solves, same with best avg5 and avg12. Also a MultiBLD scrambler would be nice (if that doesnt count as relay already). Maybe you should also think about a scrambling algorithm for BLD that scrambles the orientation of the cube, too (using Rw/ Fw/ Uw moves for 3BLD, multiBLD and 5BLD). They still should be optimal of course.
Although I got used to the Strg-A thing I would like a faster way to insert times, too. Also times should be easier to edit imo, and the input should be more "intelligent" maybe. I.e., comma instead of dot should still work. And if I mistype, instead of saving "00:00.00" there should be a warning that I did something wrong.
Square-1 scrambling can be super slow and you can tell parity from the scrambles. CsTimer definately does a better job on that (still not perfect, but much better)
Maybe an option should be added so scrambles of 2x2 and pyraminx have to be 4 moves at least. Maybe an option for non-optimal scrambling of 2x2 and pyraminx, so that you can't tell an easy solution from the length of the scrambling. (in this case there should still be the option of minimum-4-moves-optimal-solution).

That's a lot of wishes ... maybe we will eventually see the "perfect" timer?


----------



## TejasvaTheStark (Oct 5, 2013)

My Gen 3 Timer doesn't work in the Prisma! Please make it available to use!


----------



## rj (Oct 5, 2013)

Maybe make it log your times using gqtimer?


----------



## Methuselah96 (Oct 5, 2013)

These are all great suggestions! I am currently waiting for a 2.5mm to 3.5mm cord to come in the mail (7-10 days shipping) so I can connect a StackMat Pro and StackMat Gen2 to my computer and standardize these times. In the meantime I will be trying to figure out how to get these timers to work without the cord. If anyone sends me a sound.dat by using this program http://www.stefan-pochmann.info/misc/stackmat/StackmatViewer.zip it will greatly speed up the process. Keep up the suggestions!


----------



## TDM (Oct 5, 2013)

Methuselah96 said:


> Keep up the suggestions!


I wasn't sure whether to post this idea here or in a new thread as a separate timer, but as you're asking for suggestions here it is:
A timer that uses your webcam to film you solving. You click a button/select an option in a menu or something for either Mo3, Ao5 or Ao12, and it will start recording. As you scramble, the scramble will automatically appear on the screen. When you start inspection and do the solve, the timer will appear in the corner - something like this. Here are some drawings to show what I mean:


Spoiler



After clicking start (person starts scrambling):





After starting inspection:




After starting solve:




After stopping timer (scrambling again):






And after you finish the 3/5/12 solves, it'll automatically stop, do that for you and save the video. I don't know how difficult this would be, but it'd be really useful.


----------



## samkli (Oct 5, 2013)

I currently have over 20 000 solves in PPT, and I would like a feature that could tell me how many of these solves that are sub-X.


----------



## TheZenith27 (Oct 5, 2013)

For the import feature, support for numbered lists would be nice.
Also, showing the personal record ribbon for manually entered times would be nice.


----------



## Transcuber (Oct 6, 2013)

I personally would like a graphing feature like Cubemania.


----------



## Methuselah96 (Oct 7, 2013)

For any who are interested, I will be using BitBucket which you can find at https://bitbucket.org/Methuselah96/puzzle-timer



RCTACameron said:


> I was using the 15 second inspection timer with my stackmat for a while, and it worked fine. However, I stopped using it because even though it displayed the 15 second countdown, it didn't beep after 8 and 12 seconds. Does anyone know why this could've happened, or how it could be fixed?



https://bitbucket.org/Methuselah96/puzzle-timer/commits/7cfeb011a51ae3a1fb75da4faac7c4e9d9c40fae



TheZenith27 said:


> Also, showing the personal record ribbon for manually entered times would be nice.



https://bitbucket.org/Methuselah96/puzzle-timer/commits/ab95e2622faf2e92521ea3b7b341d3267709b84b


----------



## KongShou (Oct 7, 2013)

for the pll practice scrambler i got the following in a scramble: D U D' U'

is this a bug in the code?


----------



## Methuselah96 (Oct 7, 2013)

KongShou said:


> for the pll practice scrambler i got the following in a scramble: D U D' U'
> 
> is this a bug in the code?



Since a solved position is technically one of the PLLs, it found that random state and figured out how to get there, hence D U D' U'. It is not really a bug as far as coming up with a solved case, although I guess the solver could have been more efficient as far as move count. I have not extensively looked at the solver used in PPT but this will probably stay the same unless I find some need to fix it.


----------



## nickvu2 (Oct 8, 2013)

Thanks for doing this, Methuselah!!!

There are several forks addressing some of the features mentioned. Not sure if it's easier to mine the code or build from scratch. I do know there is one that fixed the timer beeps and another that highlights the 5th and 12th solves.

My wishlist:
-current and best average of 50; 500; 1000; 5000; 10,000
-graphing options: distribution by date vs. by solve number; log10 axis; multiple optional trend lines (moving averages, etc.)
-tagging solves (ex: cube type, method variation, caffeine, time of day, etc) with some sort of analysis to hone in on optimal conditions. 
-mobile support with cloud syncing


----------



## TheZenith27 (Oct 8, 2013)

Methuselah96 said:


> https://bitbucket.org/Methuselah96/puzzle-timer/commits/ab95e2622faf2e92521ea3b7b341d3267709b84b



I'm a java novice. How do I use this?


----------



## Methuselah96 (Oct 8, 2013)

nickvu2 said:


> Thanks for doing this, Methuselah!!!
> 
> There are several forks addressing some of the features mentioned. Not sure if it's easier to mine the code or build from scratch. I do know there is one that fixed the timer beeps and another that highlights the 5th and 12th solves.
> 
> ...



I used the fork for the inspection time already and gave credit (https://bitbucket.org/Methuselah96/puzzle-timer/commits/7cfeb011a51ae3a1fb75da4faac7c4e9d9c40fae).



TheZenith27 said:


> I'm a java novice. How do I use this?



It's only available in source form. If you want to be a tester, I can send you an executable.


----------



## RCTACameron (Oct 12, 2013)

Methuselah96 said:


> Try this to see if this works: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/62842531/PPTsound.jar



I forgot to check this thread for ages, but I just tried that download and it works. I will be using the inspection timer again now. Thanks.


----------



## tx789 (Oct 12, 2013)

timing to .001 but have the option to show .01 or .001. Like qqtimer.


----------



## Methuselah96 (Oct 28, 2013)

I have gotten the StackMat Pro to work, now I just need to figure out the QJ Timer.

If someone with a QJ Timer who time stops somewhere under a second please do this:

Download https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/62842531/PrismaPuzzleTimer.jar
Plug in your QJ Timer normally
Go into: View...StackmatDeveloper...
Right before or around when the problem occurs press Update Sample.
Press Copy to Clipboard and then paste it in a reply to this thread.

Thank you. The sooner someone does this, the sooner I will release a version with all 3 different types of timers working.


----------



## KongShou (Oct 28, 2013)

Is it possible to have shorter scrambles for stuff like oll training, pll training and add cross training but has short scrambles that only scramble cross pieces


----------



## Methuselah96 (Oct 28, 2013)

KongShou said:


> Is it possible to have shorter scrambles for stuff like oll training, pll training and add cross training but has short scrambles that only scramble cross pieces



In short, no. The PLL are relatively short as they are, and the OLLs are short if you realize that it generates all LL cases, not just the different OLLs, so some algorithms have to be longer. I am also curious to know what you mean by "only scramble cross pieces." Scrambling cross pieces also requires scrambling other parts of the cute.

And please follow directions in the OP if you have a QJ Timer. Thanks.


----------



## kcl (Oct 28, 2013)

Possibly to make support for OS Mavericks? It's not working for me.


----------



## AustinReed (Oct 28, 2013)

The only thing keeping me from using this as my main timer is the lack of an easy input method. It seems that I'm not alone. Any interested in trying to program this?


----------



## Methuselah96 (Oct 29, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> Possibly to make support for OS Mavericks? It's not working for me.



I do not work with anything except Windows. Sorry.



AustinReed said:


> The only thing keeping me from using this as my main timer is the lack of an easy input method. It seems that I'm not alone. Any interested in trying to program this?



Already done: https://bitbucket.org/Methuselah96/puzzle-timer/commits/718dd85ee6a74686f6c57cec7c98e20156b62732
Look at the OP to download the latest build where you can test it out.


----------



## littlewing1208 (Oct 31, 2013)

kunparekh18 said:


> I've got loads of suggestions
> 
> 
> -ability to remember sessions in history
> ...



I've already implemented this in PPT if you'd like to try it out. I'll push it to my bitbucket account.


----------



## Methuselah96 (Oct 31, 2013)

littlewing1208 said:


> I've already implemented this in PPT if you'd like to try it out. I'll push it to my bitbucket account.



Sure, I'll take a look at what you got. Where is it?


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Oct 31, 2013)

How about Marathon mode? Just like the timer Eric Limeback used


----------



## Methuselah96 (Oct 31, 2013)

strakerak said:


> How about Marathon mode? Just like the timer Eric Limeback used



Maybe in the future. There's more important things to do right now. But I might get to it eventually. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## legoanimate98 (Nov 17, 2013)

Methuselah96 said:


> I have gotten the StackMat Pro to work, now I just need to figure out the QJ Timer.



does this mean I should be able to get mine to work?


----------



## Methuselah96 (Nov 18, 2013)

legoanimate98 said:


> does this mean I should be able to get mine to work?




If you want to test out the StackMat Pro timer compatibility version, send me a PM and I will send you a link to the beta version.


----------



## tpt8899 (Nov 18, 2013)

It would be AWESOME if you could sync your times, etc. to a cloud thingy, so you can have your times anywhere you have internet, and maybe make it put all your solve times into one database file, so you can sync it or put it on a USB, and have your times where you go! Also different profiles would be epic!


----------



## legoanimate98 (Nov 18, 2013)

tpt8899 said:


> put it on a USB, and have your times where you go!



you can do that. go through your files and find puzzletimer.h2


----------



## tpt8899 (Nov 19, 2013)

It never saves my solves...


----------



## Methuselah96 (Nov 19, 2013)

tpt8899 said:


> It would be AWESOME if you could sync your times, etc. to a cloud thingy, so you can have your times anywhere you have internet, and maybe make it put all your solve times into one database file, so you can sync it or put it on a USB, and have your times where you go! Also different profiles would be epic!



That has been part of my plan for a while but you probably won't see it in effect for a while.



legoanimate98 said:


> you can do that. go through your files and find puzzletimer.h2



this is true



tpt8899 said:


> It never saves my solves...



make sure puzzletimer.h2 is in the same folder as PrismaPuzzleTimer.jar


----------



## tpt8899 (Nov 19, 2013)

They are in the same folder


----------



## Methuselah96 (Nov 19, 2013)

tpt8899 said:


> They are in the same folder



I don't know what to say. If you have those two files in the same folder it should work automatically. Sorry I can't help you more.


----------



## tpt8899 (Nov 20, 2013)

awww kk


----------



## Shelton Cyril (Dec 30, 2013)

Methuselah96 said:


> I have gotten the StackMat Pro to work, now I just need to figure out the QJ Timer.
> 
> If someone with a QJ Timer who time stops somewhere under a second please do this:
> 
> ...



Here you go! ill be ready to help at anytime!

-128 -128 -128 -128 -128 -128 -128 -128 -128 -128 -128 -128 -128 -128 -128 -128 -128 -128 -128 -128 -128 -128 -128 -128 -128 -128 -128 -128 -128 -127 -128 -127 -128 -128 -127 -128 -128 -128 -128 -128 -127 -128 -128 -128 -128 -128 -128 -127 -128 -128 -128 -128 -128 -128 -128 -127 -128 -128 -127 -128 -128 -128 -128 -128 -128 -128 -128 -128 -128 -128 -128 -128 -128 -128 -128 -128 -127 -128 -128 -128 -128 -127 -128 -128 -128 -128 -128 -128 -128 -128 -128 -128 -128 -128 -128 -128 -128 -128 -128 -128 -128 -128 -128 -128 -128 -128 -128 -128 -128 -128 -128 -128 -128 -128 -128 -128 -128 -128 -128 -128 -128 -128 -128 -128 -127 -128 -128 -128 -128 -128 -128 -128 -128 -128 -128 -128 -128 -128 -128 -128 -128 -128 -128 -128 -128 -128 -128 -128 -128 -128 -128 -128 -128 -128 -128 -128 -128 -128 -128 -128 -127 -128 -128 -128 -128 -128 -128 -128 -127 -128 -128 -128 -127 -125 -128 -117 -128 -58 127 127 123 127 117 127 25 -128 -124 -127 -128 -126 -128 -127 -128 -126 -128 -118 -128 -66 127 127 124 127 126 127 127 127 126 127 125 126 127 -58 -128 -114 -128 -114 -128 -57 127 125 124 127 119 127 -2 -15 -1 -14 -1 -71 0 1 4 0 2 0 0 0 3 0 3 1 0 -71 -1 -11 -1 -3 -1 -1 -1 -2 -1 -1 -4 -1 102 0 10 0 1 1 0 0 1 3 0 12 0 71 -1 -1 -3 -1 -3 -1 -1 -1 -3 -1 -5 -1 -17 47 0 12 0 14 0 71 -1 -4 -1 -1 -3 -1 74 0 14 0 9 0 19 -44 -1 -9 -1 -3 -1 -1 -1 -3 -1 -3 -1 -1 71 0 11 0 4 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 2 0 4 1 0 -71 -1 -11 -1 -3 -1 -1 -1 -1 -2 -1 -10 -1 -82 0 5 0 2 3 0 -70 -1 -15 -1 -12 -1 -52 10 0 5 0 3 0 0 0 3 0 4 2 0 -71 -1 -11 -1 -4 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 -7 -1 -111 0 5 0 1 1 0 0 0 4 0 11 0 68 -1 -1 -3 -1 -2 -1 -1 -1 -3 -1 -3 -2 -1 71 0 14 0 14 0 71 -1 -3 -3 -1 -8 -1 118 0 7 0 1 1 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 1 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 3 0 4 0 0 -63 -1 -10 -1 -2 -1 -1 -1 -2 -1 -1 -2 -1 90 0 12 0 7 0 8 -55 -1 -14 -1 -15 -1 -71 0 4 1 0 5 0 -85 -1 -10 -1 -3 -1 -1 -1 -1 -3 -1 -12 -1 -71 0 4 1 1 4 0 -71 -1 -14 -1 -10 -1 -33 30 0 10 0 15 0 71 -1 -1 -3 -1 -3 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 -2 -1 -3 -1 -1 71 0 14 0 12 0 45 -18 -1 -8 -1 -12 -1 -96 0 6 0 2 3 0 -72 -1 -14 -1 -13 -1 -61 0 0 3 0 2 0 0 1 2 0 3 1 0 -71 -1 -11 -1 -3 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 -3 -1 -12 -1 -71 0 2 3 0 2 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 1 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 1 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 1 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 1 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 1 0 0 0 1 0 0 1 0 1 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 1 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 1 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 1 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0


----------



## pdid (Jan 17, 2014)

does anyone know of a program that does work with qj timer?


----------



## googlebleh (Jan 17, 2014)

pdid said:


> does anyone know of a program that does work with qj timer?



There are several programs, but I'm going to assume you want a timer. CCT works with my QJ (instructions found here)


----------



## DaveyCow (Jan 17, 2014)

Not in poll list but I'd say 1) easier to make work with stackmat timer (not QJ speedstacks gen 3 - I still haven't been able to get it to work  ) and 2) skewb scrambles (ofc  )


----------



## Methuselah96 (Jan 17, 2014)

DaveyCow said:


> Not in poll list but I'd say 1) easier to make work with stackmat timer (not QJ speedstacks gen 3 - I still haven't been able to get it to work  ) and 2) skewb scrambles (ofc  )



It has Skewb scrambles already. If you add a new category you can choose Skewb as the type of puzzle. I am slowly getting around to working on timers.


----------



## szalejot (Jan 17, 2014)

Methuselah96 said:


> I am slowly getting around to working on timers.



Great! Because of lack of QJ Timer compatibility I moved from Prisma to CCT. But I will happily turn back


----------



## Bindedsa (Jan 17, 2014)

Averages of 500/1k would be nice.


----------



## TDM (Jan 17, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> Averages of 500/1k would be nice.


Something else about averages: removing the fastest and slowest 5%, like qqTimer. Not the fastest and slowest single. Two DNFs can DNF an entire Ao1000.


----------



## Methuselah96 (Jan 17, 2014)

TDM said:


> Something else about averages: removing the fastest and slowest 5%, like qqTimer. Not the fastest and slowest single. Two DNFs can DNF an entire Ao1000.



I saw that a while back and thought that was a good method. I'm assuming it would round down, i.e. 5% of 12 = 2.4 round down to 2, so it would not count the fastest two and slowest two. Am I right in assuming that?


----------



## Carrot (Jan 17, 2014)

Methuselah96 said:


> I saw that a while back and thought that was a good method. I'm assuming it would round down, i.e. 5% of 12 = 2.4 round down to 2, so it would not count the fastest two and slowest two. Am I right in assuming that?



how is 5% of 12 = 2.4?


----------



## Methuselah96 (Jan 18, 2014)

Carrot said:


> how is 5% of 12 = 2.4?



If you pulled an all-nighter last night doing homework so you haven't slept for over 40 hours. Sorry about that. So, why is it 5%? And how do you round? (I'm not going to try to keep on guessing because obviously my brain isn't functioning properly)


----------



## DaveyCow (Jan 18, 2014)

Methuselah96 said:


> It has Skewb scrambles already. If you add a new category you can choose Skewb as the type of puzzle. I am slowly getting around to working on timers.



ah yes! thx didnt have any clue about that! gtn! thanky


----------



## TDM (Jan 18, 2014)

Methuselah96 said:


> If you pulled an all-nighter last night doing homework so you haven't slept for over 40 hours. Sorry about that. So, why is it 5%? And how do you round? (I'm not going to try to keep on guessing because obviously my brain isn't functioning properly)


It's half of 10%, not double 10%  5% of 12 is 0.6, which rounds to 1 solve from the top and bottom excluded in the average. I assume you always round up, because 5% of 5 is 0.25 and you still remove one fastest and slowest solve from an Ao5.
E: 5% of 20 is 1, and two DNFs can DNF an average of 20. 5% of 21 is a little bit more than 1, and two DNFs don't DNF the session average, so yes, you do always round up.


----------



## Erblin Ibrahimi (Jan 20, 2014)

Spoiler



-120 -120 -120 -120 -120 -120 -121 -120 -119 -120 -120 -120 -120 -120 -120 -120 -120 -121 -120 -120 -121 -120 -120 -120 -120 -120 -119 -120 -121 -120 -119 -120 -120 -121 -120 -120 -120 -120 -121 -120 -120 -120 -120 -119 -120 -120 -120 -120 -120 -120 -120 -120 -121 -120 -120 -120 -120 -120 -120 -120 -120 -120 -119 -120 -121 -120 -120 -120 -119 -120 -120 -120 -120 -119 -121 -120 -120 -120 -120 -120 -120 -120 -120 -121 -120 -121 -121 -120 -120 -120 -120 -120 -120 -120 -120 -120 -120 -121 -120 -121 -120 -120 -120 -120 -120 -120 -121 -120 -120 -120 -120 -120 -120 -120 -120 -120 -120 -120 -120 -120 -120 -120 -120 -120 -119 -119 -120 -121 -120 -120 -120 -120 -120 -120 -120 -120 -120 -120 -120 -120 -120 -120 -120 -120 -120 -120 -120 -120 -120 -120 -119 -120 -120 -120 -120 -120 -120 -118 -113 -105 -107 -99 -104 -101 69 127 108 126 111 127 99 -87 -128 -113 -124 -117 -120 -120 -120 -117 -123 -116 -124 -114 72 127 111 124 117 120 120 121 119 119 122 111 127 24 -128 -113 -122 -114 -123 -111 76 127 108 127 110 127 96 -95 -128 -112 -123 -112 -128 26 127 109 124 116 119 126 -52 -128 -107 -127 -108 -128 -59 122 121 117 122 118 120 120 120 120 120 120 119 119 120 119 120 120 120 120 120 120 120 120 120 120 120 120 120 117 122 115 123 117 -69 -128 -111 -124 -117 -120 -120 -120 -118 -120 -120 -114 -128 21 127 110 122 118 119 120 120 120 117 125 110 127 67 -118 -120 -115 -122 -113 -128 30 127 108 126 111 126 106 -85 -128 -109 -126 -108 -128 -21 127 114 121 120 119 120 121 120 120 120 120 120 120 119 119 117 123 110 127 50 -127 -119 -119 -122 -117 -120 -120 -120 -118 -123 -113 -128 -92 98 127 113 124 117 119 120 120 118 121 119 116 127 -31 -128 -107 -127 -110 -128 -86 105 127 112 126 108 127 32 -128 -114 -122 -117 -120 -118 66 127 111 124 117 120 120 120 120 120 121 120 120 120 120 119 121 118 117 127 -39 -128 -110 -123 -118 -120 -119 -120 -119 -119 -122 -112 -128 -12 127 113 121 120 119 120 120 120 117 123 110 127 62 -120 -120 -116 -124 -109 -128 -2 127 110 123 116 119 122 -57 -128 -108 -128 -107 -128 -53 125 118 117 122 111 127 -7 -128 -109 -125 -115 -121 -118 66 127 108 127 107 127 57 -122 -121 -117 -121 -118 -120 -120 -120 -117 -123 -115 -124 -113 74 127 111 124 117 119 120 121 118 120 119 116 127 -27 -128 -107 -126 -112 -125 -108 82 127 111 123 118 120 120 120 118 121 119 117 127 -36 -128 -107 -127 -111 -128 -102 89 127 113 124 118 120 120 119 118 120 118 118 127 -45 -128 -110 -124 -118 -120 -120 -120 -119 -118 -123 -110 -128 -44 127 118 118 121 118 120 120 120 117 124 111 127 89 -103 -127 -110 -126 -108 -128 -34 127 114 120 118 118 123 -55 -128 -106 -127 -109 -128 -80 109 125 114 123 118 121 120 120 117 122 117 119 124 -51 -128 -107 -128 -108 -128 -73 115 123 115 122 118 120 119 120 117 121 117 118 126 -48 -128 -108 -128 -108 -128 -65 119 121 114 124 110 127 6 -128 -110 -123 -117 -119 -124 54 127 110 125 118 120 120 120 119 119 121 113 127 -3 -128 -109 -124 -115 -121 -121 63 127 108 127 107 127 47 -127 -117 -117 -122 -112 -128 13 127 111 123 119 120 121 121 120 120 120 120 120 120 120 120 120 120 120 120 120 120 117 123 114 125 109 -80 -128 -108 -128 -107 -128 -65 118 121 116 122 114 127 -33 -128 -106 -126 -111 -127 -104 88 127 109 127 107 127 49 -126 -119 -118 -121 -118 -120 -120 -120 -117 -124 -112 -128 -98 94 127 112 123 116 120 119 120 120 120 120 120 119 120 121 120 120 120 121 120 120 120 118 123 110 127 37 -128 -117 -118 -121 -118 -120 -119 -120 -119 -120 -121 -121 -121 -120 -120 -120 -120 -120 -120 -120 -121 -120 -120 -119 -121 -121 -119 -120 -120 -120 -120 -120 -120 -120 -121 -120 -120 -120 -120 -120 -120 -120 -120 -120 -120 -120 -120 -120 -120 -120 -121 -120 -120 -120 -120 -120 -120 -119 -120 -119 -120 -120 -120 -119 -120 -120 -121 -119 -120 -121 -120 -120 -121 -120 -120 -120 -120 -121 -120 -120 -120 -120 -119 -121 -120 -120 -120 -120 -120 -119 -121 -121 -120 -120 -120 -120 -120 -121 -120 -119 -120 -120 -120 -119 -121 -120 -120 -121 -121 -120 -120 -121 -121 -120 -119 -120 -121 -120 -120 -121 -121 -120 -120 -120 -120 -121 -121 -121 -120 -120 -120 -120 -120 -120 -120 -120 -120 -119 -120 -121 -120 -119 -120 -120 -120 -120 -120 -121 -120 -120 -120 -120 -120 -120 -121 -119 -120 -120 -120 -120 -120 -120 -121 -120 -121 -120 -120 -120 -120 -120 -120 -120 -120 -120 -120 -120 -120 -121 -120 -121 -120 -119 -120 -120 -120 -120 -120 -120 -120 -121 -120 -120 -120 -120 -120 -120 -120 -119 -120 -120 -120 -120 -121 -119 -120 -121 -120 -121 -120 -120 -120 -120 -120 -120 -120 -120 -121 -120 -120 -121 -121 -120 -120 -119 -120 -120 -120 -120 -121 -121 -120 -119 -120 -121 -120 -120 -120 -120 -121 -120 -120 -120 -120 -120 -121 -121 -120 -120 -120 -120 -119 -120 -120 -120 -120 -121 -120 -120 -120 -120 -120 -120 -120 -120 -120 -120 -121 -120 -120 -121 -120 -121 -120 -120 -120 -120 -120 -121 -120 -120 -120 -119 -120 -120 -120 -120 -121 -121 -120 -121 -121 -120 -120 -121 -120 -120 -120 -120 -119 -119 -121 -120 -120 -121 -121 -120 -120 -121 -120 -120 -121 -120 -120 -121 -119 -121 -120 -120 -121 -120 -120 -120 -120 -120 -120 -120 -120 -120 -120 -121 -120 -119 -120 -121 -120 -120 -120 -120 -120 -120 -120 -120 -120 -120 -120 -120 -120 -120 -121 -120 -121 -121 -120 -120 -119 -120 -120 -119 -120 -120 -120 -119 -120 -120 -120 -120 -120 -120 -119 -121 -120 -120 -120 -119 -120 -121 -120 -120 -120 -120 -120 -121 -120 -120 -120 -120 -119 -120 -120 -120 -120 -120 -120 -119 -120 -120 -120 -120 -121 -119 -120 -120 -120 -120 -120 -120 -120 -120 -120 -120 -120 -120 -121 -120 -120 -121 -121 -120 -121 -120 -120 -120 -119 -120 -120 -120 -120 -121 -119 -120 -120 -120 -120 -119 -120 -119 -120 -120 -119 -119 -120 -120 -120 -120 -120 -121 -120 -120 -120 -121 -120 -120 -119 -120 -120 -120 -120 -120 -120 -119 -120 -120 -120 -120 -121 -121 -120 -120 -120 -120 -121 -120 -120 -120 -119 -119 -120 -120 -121 -120 -120 -119 -120 -120 -121 -119 -120 -120 -121 -120 -121 -120 -120 -120 -120 -120 -120 -120 -120 -120 -120 -120 -120 -120 -120 -120 -121 -120 -119 -120 -120 -119 -121 -120 -121 -121 -120 -120 -119 -119 -114 -110 -104 -101 -114 39 127 109 125 114 123 115 -67 -128 -111 -124 -117 -120 -120 -120 -119 -121 -118 -117 -128 39 127 109 124 118 119 120 120 119 117 124 111 127 63 -117 -119 -117 -120 -115 -128 42 127 108 126 112 124 111 -76 -128 -110 -126 -109 -128 -10 127 111 120 119 112 127 -13 -128 -109 -125 -111 -128 -92 100 127 112 123 117 120 121 120 120 120 120 120 120 120 121 120 121 120 120 120 119 119 120 120 120 120 121 120 118 120 119 116 127 -32 -128 -111 -123 -118 -120 -120 -120 -118 -118 -123 -110 -128 -20 127 114 120 120 118 121 120 120 117 123 112 127 98 -94 -128 -111 -126 -108 -128 -10 127 111 122 116 118 126 -51 -128 -107 -128 -108 -128 -60 122 121 117 122 118 120 120 120 120 120 120 120 120 120 120 117 124 111 127 84 -106 -127 -113 -123 -117 -120 -120 -120 -117 -122 -115 -123 -117 67 127 111 124 117 120 120 120 119 119 120 113 127 -12 -128 -108 -125 -113 -123 -113 76 127 108 127 107 127 68 -117 -120 -116 -122 -113 -128 29 127 111 122 117 119 120 120 120 120 120 120 119 120 119 118 120 121 113 127 -10 -128 -112 -122 -119 -119 -120 -121 -120 -117 -124 -110 -128 -51 126 120 117 122 117 120 120 120 117 123 112 127 93 -98 -128 -111 -127 -107 -128 -41 127 115 118 121 112 127 -19 -128 -108 -127 -110 -128 -86 104 126 111 127 107 127 33 -128 -113 -120 -118 -116 -128 42 127 107 127 109 127 79 -111 -125 -114 -123 -117 -120 -121 -120 -119 -121 -119 -117 -128 39 127 110 124 118 119 120 120 119 119 122 111 127 13 -128 -111 -121 -117 -116 -127 48 127 110 124 118 119 120 121 119 119 122 112 127 4 -128 -110 -123 -116 -119 -123 56 127 111 124 117 119 120 120 118 119 120 113 127 -5 -128 -112 -122 -118 -120 -120 -120 -120 -118 -124 -110 -128 -69 116 122 115 122 118 120 119 120 118 122 115 124 114 -73 -128 -108 -128 -107 -128 -71 115 121 116 122 113 127 -26 -128 -108 -126 -112 -125 -109 82 127 111 124 117 120 120 120 118 121 119 116 127 -36 -128 -108 -126 -111 -127 -103 89 127 111 124 117 120 119 121 119 120 119 117 127 -32 -128 -107 -126 -110 -128 -96 96 127 110 127 107 127 45 -128 -116 -118 -121 -113 -128 22 127 111 122 119 120 120 120 120 118 124 110 127 35 -128 -115 -119 -120 -113 -128 26 127 107 127 109 127 83 -109 -125 -113 -125 -107 -128 -26 127 115 120 120 119 120 120 119 120 120 120 120 120 120 120 120 121 120 120 120 120 118 121 118 118 127 -45 -128 -108 -128 -109 -128 -80 108 124 113 125 109 127 7 -128 -111 -123 -117 -118 -125 53 127 108 127 108 127 66 -117 -123 -115 -122 -117 -119 -120 -120 -117 -122 -117 -122 -121 63 127 109 124 117 120 121 120 120 120 121 121 120 120 120 120 120 120 120 120 120 121 117 124 111 127 73 -114 -124 -115 -123 -118 -121 -120 -120 -120 -121 -120 -121 -120 -121 -119 -120 -120 -120 -120 -120 -119 -120 -120 -120 -120 -120 -120 -120 -120 -120 -120 -120 -120 -120 -120 -120 -120 -121 -120 -120 -120 -120 -120 -120 -120 -120 -120 -120 -121 -120 -120 -119 -120 -120 -121 -120 -120 -120 -120 -120 -120 -120 -120 -121 -120 -120 -120 -121 -120 -120 -119 -120 -120 -120 -120 -120 -121 -120 -120 -121 -120 -120 -120 -120 -120 -120 -120 -120 -120 -120 -120 -120 -120 -119 -119 -120 -120 -121 -119 -120 -120 -120 -120 -120 -120 -120 -120 -120 -120 -120 -120 -119 -120 -120 -120 -120 -119 -120 -120 -119 -120 -120 -120 -120 -120


no problem


----------



## TheZenith27 (Jan 22, 2014)

The timer shows -56:53.328 when I connect my Stackmat pro.


----------



## Methuselah96 (Jan 22, 2014)

Can you open up Stackmat Developer under View and Copy to Clipboard and then paste it either here or on pastebin? Since you're getting some signal I should be able to fix it.


----------



## Eric79 (Jan 22, 2014)

By the way, Erblins post is in regards to the QJ Timer.

@Methuselah: It was nice if you reacted in some way to Sheltons and Erblins post above - at least that you took notice of them. Is this enough data or should I send you more people to post such data?


----------



## Andreaillest (Jan 22, 2014)

TheZenith27 said:


> The timer shows -56:53.328 when I connect my Stackmat pro.



I get this too as well. Here's what I copied:



Spoiler



-2 -2 -1 -1 0 -2 -1 -1 -1 -1 0 -1 1 0 1 1 1 1 1 1 1 0 1 1 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 -1 0 0 -1 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 1 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 -1 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 1 0 0 -1 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 1 0 0 -1 0 0 0 1 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 -1 0 -1 0 -1 -1 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 -1 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 -1 0 1 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 -1 -1 0 0 0 0 -1 0 1 0 1 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 1 0 1 0 -1 0 1 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 1 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 1 0 0 1 0 0 1 0 0 1 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 -1 0 0 -1 0 -1 0 0 1 1 0 0 1 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 -1 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 -1 0 -1 1 0 0 0 0 -1 0 -1 0 0 0 0 -1 1 0 0 0 1 0 -1 0 1 1 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 1 -1 1 -2 2 -3 6 -18 -45 -10 7 18 27 23 45 68 23 5 -18 -23 -40 -80 -52 -27 -11 2 10 16 17 18 16 15 13 9 48 36 -1 -10 -29 -23 -48 -72 -34 -11 8 20 27 32 31 31 26 25 16 19 54 26 -7 -19 -37 -32 -69 -79 -38 -19 0 11 16 61 57 20 11 -11 -7 -46 -59 -22 -6 11 19 24 24 25 22 19 13 10 5 1 -2 -6 -8 -11 -11 -13 -13 -13 -11 -11 -9 -9 -5 -5 0 -3 4 -2 18 54 19 1 -12 -19 -19 -20 -14 -13 -4 -2 9 -4 -35 1 24 38 44 44 43 36 29 19 12 1 -4 31 7 -30 -42 -60 -53 -84 -101 -55 -31 -7 6 18 24 29 31 30 29 27 24 21 18 14 11 9 6 3 1 -1 -1 -3 -4 -6 -4 -7 -3 -7 -2 -12 19 43 4 -11 -25 -31 -30 -29 -23 -19 -9 -8 7 -14 -37 6 26 42 47 49 47 40 34 22 17 3 7 39 3 -28 -43 -58 -53 -92 -95 -48 -27 -3 8 20 25 29 30 30 28 26 22 19 14 12 8 5 3 1 -1 -3 -4 -5 -5 -6 -5 -7 -3 -7 -2 -10 31 42 0 -13 -27 -30 -32 -29 -22 -17 -8 -6 8 -10 -37 7 28 43 51 50 49 40 34 23 17 2 7 42 2 -31 -47 -62 -57 -97 -93 -48 -26 -3 9 19 25 30 30 30 28 25 22 19 16 13 9 5 3 1 -1 -3 -3 -4 -5 -6 -5 -6 -3 -8 -1 -10 29 44 2 -13 -28 -31 -33 -29 -23 -19 -9 -7 9 -20 -34 12 30 46 51 51 49 41 34 23 17 -1 11 43 -3 -32 -49 -64 -57 -97 -91 -46 -25 -2 9 21 26 29 30 30 28 26 22 18 15 12 8 6 3 1 -1 -2 -4 -5 -5 -5 -5 -7 -4 -7 -1 -9 37 37 -2 -15 -29 -31 -32 -29 -22 -17 -7 -6 10 -15 -34 11 29 45 50 52 47 40 34 21 16 -2 19 39 -11 -32 -52 -60 -60 -102 -83 -42 -22 0 10 21 24 29 29 28 27 24 21 17 14 12 8 5 2 1 -1 -2 -3 -5 -5 -5 -5 -5 -5 -5 -4 -4 -4 -3 -3 -2 -2 -1 -2 0 -1 1 -2 4 -4 35 47 2 -8 -28 -26 -39 -78 -45 -9 6 28 26 59 88 45 23 4 -9 -14 -64 -54 -19 -5 11 15 20 19 16 15 9 8 -5 28 39 -9 -22 -42 -41 -53 -92 -60 -23 -6 19 19 65 81 42 25 7 -2 -5 -52 -44 -6 7 25 28 33 30 28 21 17 10 5 -2 -7 -11 -14 -18 -20 -22 -21 -22 -19 -21 -14 -19 18 41 -1 -12 -27 -24 -30 -70 -43 -2 16 39 39 66 102 62 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 1 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 1 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 1 1 0 0 -1 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 1 0 1 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 1 1 0 0 -1 0 -1 -1 0 0 0 1 1 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 1 -1 0 1 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 1 0 -1 0 -1 -1 0 0 1 0 0 0 1 1 0 0 1 1 -1 0 -1 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 -1 0 0 -1 -1 1 0 0 0 0 -1 0 1 0 0 0 -1 1 0 1 0 1 -1 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 -1 0 0 0 -1 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 -1 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 -1 0 -1 0 -1 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 -1 -1 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 -1 0 0 0 -1 0 -1 0 0 0 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 -1 1 -1 2 -3 6 -31 -38 -1 10 22 27 24 57 60 13 2 -24 -22 -55 -79 -43 -23 -7 5 12 17 16 18 15 16 9 17 52 23 -4 -16 -30 -23 -62 -66 -23 -6 13 22 28 32 31 31 25 24 12 30 53 11 -8 -27 -35 -38 -80 -68 -29 -15 7 10 27 68 45 16 5 -13 -9 -47 -59 -21 -4 12 19 25 26 25 22 18 14 9 5 0 -3 -7 -9 -11 -12 -14 -14 -13 -13 -11 -10 -9 -6 -5 -1 -3 5 -4 33 50 10 -2 -16 -19 -21 -18 -13 -10 -2 -2 12 -18 -29 12 27 42 45 46 41 34 28 16 12 -5 6 34 -8 -33 -48 -60 -57 -97 -90 -46 -25 -3 9 20 26 29 30 30 28 26 24 20 17 14 10 7 5 2 1 0 -2 -4 -4 -5 -6 -6 -5 -6 -2 -9 34 34 -3 -15 -28 -30 -31 -27 -22 -17 -8 -7 9 -16 -34 9 27 43 47 49 46 38 33 22 16 1 8 40 -2 -29 -46 -57 -57 -101 -81 -42 -21 -2 10 19 24 28 27 28 25 24 20 17 15 11 8 6 4 1 -1 -2 -3 -5 -4 -5 -4 -7 -3 -6 -2 -9 32 39 -1 -13 -28 -30 -31 -28 -22 -18 -7 -6 9 -25 -29 15 30 45 48 51 46 39 33 20 16 -2 16 39 -8 -32 -49 -60 -59 -101 -86 -42 -23 0 10 22 26 30 30 30 27 25 21 18 14 12 8 5 2 0 -2 -3 -4 -5 -6 -6 -6 -6 -5 -6 -3 -8 42 33 -5 -17 -30 -31 -31 -28 -22 -16 -7 -4 11 -21 -30 16 31 48 50 52 47 39 33 21 16 -3 24 36 -16 -34 -56 -59 -64 -103 -77 -40 -19 2 12 23 26 29 29 29 26 24 21 17 14 10 8 4 2 1 -1 -2 -5 -4 -5 -5 -6 -5 -6 -4 -5 -2 47 24 -7 -19 -30 -31 -31 -26 -21 -15 -6 -3 10 -28 -23 18 32 47 49 51 45 38 30 18 13 -3 19 35 -14 -33 -54 -58 -65 -105 -79 -40 -20 1 13 23 27 30 31 29 28 24 21 18 14 11 9 6 3 0 -1 -3 -4 -5 -5 -5 -5 -6 -6 -6 -5 -5 -4 -4 -2 -2 -1 -2 0 -1 0 0 1 1 0 48 35 -5 -14 -31 -26 -41 -78 -42 -7 10 30 30 75 84 38 22 -1 -5 -25 -71 -42 -14 0 13 17 21 19 17 11 9 4 -2 41 26 -17 -27 -47 -39 -68 -93 -47 -18 3 22 24 68 83 38 25 4 1 -15 -61 -32 -3 13 24 28 31 28 26 20 16 8 3 -3 -8 -12 -16 -18 -20 -20 -20 -20 -19 -19 -15 -16 33 31 -8 -14 -32 -22 -43 -71 -29 3 22 40 42 83 99 50 34 9 2 -15 -64 -43 -11 -2 16 11 36 69 27 1 -18 -32 -37 -42 -39 -40 -30 -29 -16 -29 -61 -17 8 28 39 43 44 42 37 30 24 16 10 3 -3 -8 -11 -14 -16 -18 -17 -18 -15 -17 -11 -15 33 34 -4 -14 -27 -27 -28 -20 -16 -7 0 7 13 18 22 25 27 28 27 25 23 19 16 12 8 3 -1 -5 -8 -12 -15 -17 -18 -19 -19 -20 -19 -18 -17 -15 -13 -11 -9 -6 -3 -2 0 2 5 7 8 9 10 13 12 13 12 12 11 10 10 9 7 6 5 4 2 1 0 -1 -3 -4 -5 -6 -6 -7 -7 -7 -6 -7 -6 -6 -6 -6 -4 -4 -3 -2 -1 -2 -1 1 1 1 2 3 3 4 3 3 3 4 3 3 3 3 2 2 3 2 1 1 1 0 0 0 0 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1


----------



## Methuselah96 (Jan 22, 2014)

Eric79 said:


> By the way, Erblins post is in regards to the QJ Timer.
> 
> @Methuselah: It was nice if you reacted in some way to Sheltons and Erblins post above - at least that you took notice of them. Is this enough data or should I send you more people to post such data?



Sorry, I did not mean to disregard these previous posts. My intent was not to ignore, I was just trying not to post unnecessary posts, but I see it would have been nice to acknowledge them. Although these posts have been extremely helpful, you can hold off on it for now. I'm working on a web page where people can submit their timers in a much more useful way for me to use and also easier for them to submit. This should be up within a month's time (as I'm working on another project atm).



Andreaillest said:


> I get this too as well. Here's what I copied:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll take a look at this. Thanks for the data.


----------



## TheZenith27 (Jan 22, 2014)

Here's the data I gathered from my Stackmat Pro if you need it: 


Spoiler



-58 -65 -66 -66 -57 21 61 64 63 65 66 69 84 93 92 90 90 79 -27 -97 -111 -114 -113 -107 -92 -83 -51 -49 -44 -41 -38 33 121 119 104 103 93 89 79 -93 -95 -96 -94 -96 -64 89 86 84 85 82 81 -91 -114 -110 -108 -106 -101 -75 112 117 118 118 120 118 -38 -79 -76 -70 -63 -57 -47 -38 -32 -26 -21 -15 -8 -6 -3 -2 -1 0 -2 -5 -7 -13 -19 -25 -32 -40 -47 -58 -66 -75 -82 -89 -92 109 103 98 94 89 85 82 80 83 83 85 87 88 89 -109 -121 -112 -106 -101 -92 -85 -81 -77 -74 -72 -67 93 127 127 127 127 127 127 -78 -78 -74 -70 -66 -60 -55 -52 -45 -39 -35 -30 -25 -18 -14 -13 -12 -11 -13 -17 -21 -24 -27 -31 -38 -43 -47 -54 -61 -65 -69 -71 -39 127 127 127 127 127 126 121 124 123 122 123 122 119 -107 -107 -103 -98 -94 -89 -80 -73 -70 -67 -66 -64 -63 127 127 127 127 127 127 43 -96 -97 -96 -97 -96 -96 126 123 121 120 118 116 79 -108 -105 -103 -100 -98 -97 116 127 126 123 120 116 110 -122 -122 -123 -123 -123 -122 58 105 104 102 100 99 97 98 100 102 104 106 105 -1 -121 -117 -113 -107 -102 -95 -89 -86 -84 -82 -81 -78 -76 26 127 127 127 127 127 -105 -107 -107 -108 -108 -106 -51 127 124 121 119 117 114 -70 -115 -112 -109 -106 -103 -92 127 127 126 122 118 113 -25 -128 -127 -126 -126 -124 -121 111 108 104 102 101 99 99 101 102 102 103 103 103 -128 -124 -122 -118 -114 -110 -105 -103 -101 -98 -97 -96 -95 127 127 127 127 127 127 126 72 -105 -100 -94 -89 -82 -77 -69 -63 -55 -51 -48 -45 -45 -44 -45 -46 -49 -52 -56 -61 -64 -70 -75 -81 -87 127 127 119 111 104 99 94 93 91 89 89 89 90 88 91 93 95 98 99 66 -127 -121 -115 -109 -104 -99 -92 -90 -86 -83 -82 -79 -45 127 127 127 127 127 127 -47 -108 -111 -110 -109 -107 -103 -91 127 127 126 124 122 6 -110 -108 -105 -103 -101 -99 127 127 126 121 117 112 42 -127 -128 -128 -128 -127 -126 108 105 103 100 98 98 96 98 97 98 100 101 102 -87 -126 -119 -115 -109 -105 -98 -93 -91 -88 -85 -82 -80 102 127 127 127 127 127 118 -122 -125 -127 -128 -128 -128 -1 98 93 89 85 80 76 76 74 73 72 72 73 73 73 74 74 76 77 78 -128 -128 -128 -128 -128 -125 -78 120 120 118 116 114 112 -69 -128 -127 -125 -124 -124 -121 114 113 110 107 105 102 -33 -128 -128 -128 -127 -122 -116 124 126 124 123 123 122 21 -112 -109 -105 -102 -100 -97 -96 -94 -93 -93 -92 -92 -26 127 127 127 123 118 113 105 -128 -128 -128 -127 -125 -104 119 120 121 121 123 125 -43 -103 -98 -92 -85 -80 -72 -66 -61 -58 -55 -53 -50 -50 -51 -51 -51 -53 -55 -58 -62 -66 -68 -70 -72 -73 37 127 127 127 127 127 127 -106 -106 -104 -102 -100 -98 -30 127 127 127 127 127 125 -72 -117 -116 -115 -115 -115 -99 119 114 111 107 104 103 100 100 100 100 103 103 107 -122 -113 -106 -99 -92 -86 -77 -70 -65 -61 -57 -54 -52 -51 -50 -50 -52 -53 -55 -59 -63 -67 -71 -75 -78 -83 127 127 127 124 118 111 106 101 96 93 90 87 86 84 82 82 80 79 76 75 74 72 71 71 70 70 69 68 67 66 65 63 62 61 60 59 57 56 53 52 51 50 48 47 46 45 44 43 42 41 40 39 39 38 37 36 36 35 34 34 33 32 31 30 31 31 30 30 29 28 28 27 26 26 25 25 24 24 23 23 22 21 21 20 20 19 19 18 18 17 16 16 16 15 15 14 14 14 14 14 14 14 14 15 15 14 9 4 0 -5 -9 -13 -16 -19 -22 -25 -27 -29 -31 -33 -35 -36 -38 -39 -40 -41 -42 -43 -44 -45 -46 -47 -47 -48 -49 -49 -50 -50 -50 -50 -50 -50 -50 -50 -49 -50 -50 -49 -49 -49 -48 -48 -48 -47 -47 -47 -46 -46 -45 -45 -45 -44 -44 -43 -42 -42 -41 -40 -40 -39 -38 -38 -37 -36 -36 -35 -35 -34 -33 -33 -32 -31 -31 -30 -30 -29 -29 -28 -27 -27 -26 -26 -25 -24 -24 -23 -23 -22 -22 -21 -21 -20 -20 -19 -19 -18 -18 -17 -17 -16 -16 -15 -15 -15 -14 -14 -13 -13 -12 -12 -12 -11 -11 -10 -10 -10 -9 -9 -9 -9 -8 -8 -8 -7 -7 -7 -7 -6 -6 -6 -6 -6 -5 -5 -5 -5 -4 -4 -4 -4 -3 -3 -3 -3 -3 -2 -2 -2 -2 -2 -2 -2 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 1 1 1 1 1 1 1 1 1 1 1 1 1 1 1 2 2 2 2 2 2 2 2 2 2 2 2 2 2 2 2 2 2 2 2 2 2 2 2 2 2 2 2 2 2 2 2 2 2 2 2 2 2 2 2 2 2 2 2 1 1 1 2 2 2 2 2 2 2 2 2 2 2 2 2 2 1 1 1 1 1 1 1 1 1 2 2 2 2 2 2 2 2 2 2 1 1 2 2 1 1 1 2 1 1 0 0 1 0 0 2 2 1 0 2 6 7 4 5 -2 -46 -60 -64 -65 -67 -60 9 60 64 63 66 65 63 77 94 93 89 93 78 -5 -93 -116 -113 -110 -105 -90 -72 -55 -43 -47 -48 -46 5 112 117 110 106 103 99 84 -89 -94 -95 -95 -98 -93 91 86 86 85 83 81 -65 -115 -110 -108 -105 -102 -91 112 116 117 117 118 119 -13 -80 -77 -71 -65 -59 -50 -37 -32 -26 -21 -16 -9 -5 -3 -2 -1 -1 -2 -4 -5 -13 -19 -24 -31 -38 -45 -58 -66 -74 -82 -88 -91 93 103 98 94 89 85 80 79 81 82 84 86 87 87 -71 -122 -114 -107 -101 -93 -85 -81 -78 -74 -72 -66 63 127 127 127 127 127 127 -75 -76 -73 -69 -66 -61 -53 -51 -45 -39 -35 -31 -25 -19 -15 -13 -12 -11 -13 -17 -21 -24 -27 -31 -37 -42 -46 -54 -61 -64 -68 -71 -66 127 127 127 127 127 127 121 125 124 123 123 123 119 -105 -106 -102 -98 -94 -89 -80 -74 -70 -68 -66 -64 -63 127 127 127 127 127 127 73 -98 -98 -98 -98 -98 -97 124 122 120 119 117 116 107 -109 -106 -103 -101 -98 -97 87 127 127 124 121 117 111 -120 -121 -122 -123 -122 -121 28 106 105 102 101 99 97 98 101 102 104 105 104 31 -121 -118 -114 -108 -103 -96 -90 -86 -84 -82 -80 -78 -75 -6 127 127 127 127 127 -77 -107 -107 -107 -108 -106 -81 127 125 122 120 117 114 -40 -116 -113 -110 -107 -104 -101 127 127 125 121 117 112 2 -128 -128 -127 -127 -125 -122 110 107 103 102 100 99 99 100 102 102 103 103 102 -120 -124 -122 -118 -114 -110 -106 -103 -101 -98 -97 -97 -96 126 127 127 127 127 127 125 108 -107 -101 -95 -90 -84 -78 -70 -64 -56 -52 -49 -46 -45 -44 -45 -46 -49 -52 -56 -61 -64 -70 -75 -81 -87 127 127 118 110 104 98 94 93 90 89 88 88 89 87 90 92 94 97 99 95 -128 -121 -116 -110 -105 -100 -92 -90 -86 -84 -82 -80 -74 127 127 127 127 127 127 -14 -110 -112 -111 -109 -108 -104 -106 127 127 125 123 121 38 -112 -110 -107 -105 -103 -101 127 127 125 120 116 112 72 -128 -128 -128 -128 -128 -128 100 104 102 99 97 97 95 96 96 97 99 100 101 -56 -128 -121 -116 -111 -106 -99 -94 -91 -88 -85 -83 -81 72 127 127 127 127 127 120 -121 -124 -126 -127 -128 -128 -32 100 95 90 86 82 77 76 74 73 72 72 73 73 73 74 74 75 77 78 -107 -128 -128 -128 -128 -126 -108 120 120 118 116 114 112 -38 -128 -127 -126 -125 -125 -123 113 112 109 106 103 101 -3 -128 -128 -128 -128 -124 -119 122 124 123 122 122 121 52 -114 -110 -106 -103 -101 -98 -96 -95 -93 -93 -92 -92 -58 127 127 127 123 118 113 106 -109 -128 -128 -128 -126 -123 118 119 120 120 121 124 -12 -105 -100 -93 -86 -81 -74 -67 -62 -59 -56 -53 -51 -51 -51 -51 -51 -53 -55 -58 -62 -66 -68 -69 -71 -73 6 127 127 127 127 127 127 -80 -106 -104 -102 -100 -98 -62 127 127 127 127 127 126 -41 -118 -116 -115 -115 -115 -115 119 114 111 107 104 104 101 101 100 100 103 104 107 -122 -113 -106 -99 -92 -86 -77 -70 -65 -61 -57 -54 -52 -51 -51 -51 -52 -53 -55 -59 -63 -67 -71 -75 -79 -83 127 127 127 124 118 112 106 101 96 93 90 87 86 84 82 82 80 79 77 75 74 72 71 71 70 70 69 68 67 66 65 63 62 61 60 59 57 56 53 52 51 50 48 47 46 45 44 43 42 41 40 39 39 38 37 36 36 35 34 34 33 32 31 30 31 31 30 30 29 28 28 27 26 26 25 25 24 24 23 23 22 21 21 20 20 19 19 18 18 17 17 16 16 15 15 15 14 14 14 14 14 14 14 15 15 13 9 4 -1 -5 -9 -13 -16 -19 -22 -25 -27 -29 -31 -33 -35 -37 -38 -39 -41 -42 -43 -43 -44 -45 -46 -47 -47 -48 -48 -49 -49 -49 -50 -50 -50 -50 -50 -50 -50 -50 -49 -49 -49 -48 -48 -48 -48 -47 -47 -46 -46 -46 -46 -45 -45 -44 -44 -43 -42 -42 -41 -40 -40 -39 -38 -38 -37 -36 -36 -35 -35 -34 -33 -33 -32 -31 -31 -30 -30 -29 -29 -28 -27 -27 -26 -26 -25 -24 -24 -23 -23 -22 -22 -21 -21 -20 -20 -19 -19 -18 -18 -17 -17 -16 -16 -16 -15 -15 -14 -14 -13 -13 -12 -12 -12 -11 -11 -11 -10 -10 -10 -9 -9 -9 -8 -8 -8 -8 -7 -7 -7 -7 -6 -6 -6 -6 -5 -5 -5 -5 -4 -4 -4 -4 -3 -3 -3 -3 -3 -3 -2 -2 -2 -2 -2 -1 -2 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 1 1 1 1 1 1 1 1 1 1 1


----------



## Methuselah96 (Jan 22, 2014)

TheZenith27 said:


> Here's the data I gathered from my Stackmat Pro if you need it:



Thanks for the data. Always appreciated.


----------



## tx789 (Jan 22, 2014)

FCN notation for Skewb and Skewb being one of the default categories. With Crlt-S shortcut


----------



## Methuselah96 (Jan 22, 2014)

tx789 said:


> FCN notation for Skewb and Skewb being one of the default categories. With Crlt-S shortcut



The last two have been done already. I forgot about FCN, I should work on that soon.


----------



## kirtpro (Jan 22, 2014)

Hello,
I'm getting "ERROR: Couldn't select Stackmat Timer" issue.
I tried updating realtek, and messing with some settings.
Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Methuselah96 (Jan 22, 2014)

kirtpro said:


> Hello,
> I'm getting "ERROR: Couldn't select Stackmat Timer" issue.
> I tried updating realtek, and messing with some settings.
> Any help would be appreciated.



What timer are you using?
I'm assuming you connected your timer to the microphone jack. If you turn on playback on your microphone (Control Panel -> Sound -> Recording -> Select your microphone -> Properties -> Listen -> Listen to this device -> Ok) it should make a really annoying buzzing noise. If you don't get that then I can't help you.


----------



## kirtpro (Jan 22, 2014)

I'm using the Stackmat Pro Gen 3.
Yeah, I've got the buzzing noise, but it still can't detect :/

edit:

I got it to say -56:53.280
What I did was...
Have the timer connected to my pc
Press CTRL+T (once so that it selects Stackmat Timer input, if I press it twice, it says it can't be selected)
Let the timer run
Once it got to 3:59, the -56:53.280 would show up

not sure if this helps...


Spoiler



-3 -3 -2 -2 -3 -2 -1 -1 0 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 1 2 1 1 2 2 3 2 2 2 3 3 2 2 3 3 3 3 3 4 4 4 5 4 5 5 4 4 5 5 5 4 5 6 5 5 6 6 7 6 5 7 7 7 8 7 8 8 7 8 9 9 8 8 8 9 9 9 10 9 10 10 10 9 10 10 10 10 11 11 11 11 11 11 12 11 12 12 11 12 11 12 12 12 13 13 13 13 14 13 13 13 13 13 14 14 14 15 14 14 15 15 15 16 15 16 16 15 16 17 16 16 17 16 17 17 16 17 17 17 17 18 18 17 18 17 17 18 17 17 17 18 18 17 18 18 19 18 20 19 19 19 20 19 19 20 20 20 20 20 21 20 20 20 20 21 21 21 20 22 22 21 21 22 22 22 22 23 23 23 23 23 23 23 24 24 24 24 24 24 23 24 24 25 25 25 26 25 25 25 25 26 26 25 26 26 25 26 25 27 26 27 27 27 26 27 27 27 27 28 27 27 28 28 28 28 29 28 28 29 29 29 29 28 29 29 30 30 29 29 30 30 30 30 31 31 31 31 30 31 31 31 32 32 31 32 32 32 33 32 32 32 32 32 32 33 33 34 33 33 33 34 33 34 35 34 36 35 36 36 36 36 35 36 36 36 37 36 36 36 37 37 37 38 37 37 38 37 38 38 37 37 38 38 38 39 38 39 38 39 38 39 39 39 39 39 39 39 40 40 40 40 41 40 40 40 41 40 41 40 41 41 41 42 42 42 41 42 42 42 43 42 43 43 43 42 42 42 43 43 43 43 43 44 45 44 44 44 45 45 44 45 45 45 45 45 45 45 45 46 45 46 46 45 46 46 45 46 46 46 46 46 46 47 46 47 47 48 47 48 48 47 47 48 48 49 48 49 48 49 48 49 47 48 51 -8 -34 -24 -30 -23 -33 0 51 46 48 47 47 46 -11 -33 -24 -29 -27 -29 -28 -28 -27 -27 -28 -28 -27 -28 -28 -27 -27 -27 -28 -28 -28 -27 -27 -27 -28 -27 -27 -27 -26 -28 -26 -27 -27 20 41 33 38 34 42 16 -30 -26 -26 -29 -23 -36 -12 38 31 34 31 39 8 -33 -24 -25 -26 -26 -26 -26 -25 -25 -26 -26 -26 -25 -26 -26 -25 -25 -26 -25 -26 -25 -26 -25 -24 -25 -26 -26 -25 -24 -27 -24 -26 -29 12 29 22 25 23 23 24 23 22 25 22 26 20 -20 -28 -25 -26 -24 -25 -25 -25 -25 -25 -25 -24 -29 5 26 19 23 19 23 17 -23 -27 -22 -27 -23 -31 -16 22 19 20 21 20 22 -15 -28 -23 -26 -24 -25 -24 -26 -25 -26 -25 -25 -25 -25 -25 -25 -26 -23 -29 -15 17 16 16 16 15 15 17 16 15 18 14 21 0 -32 -23 -25 -25 -25 -25 -25 -25 -25 -25 -24 -27 -22 12 15 12 15 12 18 -1 -28 -24 -25 -25 -24 -27 -1 16 11 13 11 13 14 -16 -29 -23 -27 -22 -28 -22 12 12 11 12 10 15 -13 -28 -23 -26 -24 -27 -25 6 13 10 11 10 12 11 11 11 12 10 12 11 -19 -27 -24 -26 -24 -25 -26 -25 -25 -24 -26 -21 -35 -15 13 7 8 8 11 -25 -30 -21 -25 -22 -24 -24 -23 -24 -23 -23 -23 -22 -30 -3 9 4 7 4 8 -6 -26 -23 -24 -23 -23 -24 -23 -24 -23 -24 -22 -25 -11 6 2 3 2 2 2 2 3 3 3 1 5 -9 -26 -22 -23 -23 -23 -24 -23 -23 -23 -23 -22 -24 -22 -2 1 0 2 -1 3 -6 -24 -22 -23 -23 -23 -23 -23 -23 -23 -23 -23 -23 -22 -23 -22 -22 -23 -22 -23 -23 -23 -22 -23 -22 -21 -27 -13 -2 -6 -4 -5 -5 -5 -5 -4 -4 -5 -5 -5 -4 -4 -4 -4 -5 -1 -15 -25 -21 -23 -23 -21 -22 -23 -22 -23 -22 -21 -25 -13 -1 -7 -5 -7 -6 -5 -21 -24 -22 -23 -22 -23 -23 -22 -22 -22 -23 -22 -22 -23 -23 -23 -22 -22 -23 -22 -23 -23 -23 -22 -22 -22 -23 -22 -23 -22 -24 -20 -24 -29 -13 -11 -14 -11 -14 -2 -8 -26 -21 -23 -21 -23 -17 -11 -13 -11 -12 -11 -16 -29 -22 -21 -22 -21 -20 -35 -21 -9 -13 -12 -11 -15 -29 -22 -20 -22 -21 -21 -21 -20 -21 -20 -21 -20 -22 -27 -15 -13 -14 -13 -15 -12 -17 -21 -21 -21 -21 -23 -14 -11 -15 -14 -13 -16 -9 -4 -22 -21 -21 -20 -20 -21 -21 -20 -21 -22 -21 -21 -20 -20 -20 -21 -20 -20 -21 -21 -21 -21 -21 -21 -20 -20 -19 -19 -19 -19 -20 -16 -15 -21 -20 -20 -21 -20 -23 -21 -19 38 38 38 39 37 44 11 -25 -17 -21 -19 -20 -22 23 42 33 39 33 42 20 -24 -19 -20 -21 -21 -20 -20 -21 -21 -21 -21 -20 -21 -20 -19 -21 -20 -19 -20 -20 -21 -20 -21 -20 -20 -20 -21 -20 -18 -21 -17 -24 -6 31 26 27 28 27 29 -12 -24 -16 -21 -19 -21 -20 16 30 24 27 24 30 19 -20 -21 -19 -20 -20 -20 -21 -20 -20 -20 -19 -20 -21 -20 -21 -20 -19 -20 -19 -21 -20 -19 -20 -20 -20 -20 -20 -20 -19 -21 -19 -23 -7 20 18 18 18 18 18 18 19 19 20 17 23 -6 -28 -16 -21 -20 -20 -20 -20 -20 -20 -20 -19 -22 -13 17 16 15 17 14 20 -1 -22 -19 -20 -20 -19 -20 -20 -19 -20 -20 -18 -24 -2 19 11 15 11 15 10 -27 -22 -18 -21 -19 -20 -20 -20 -20 -20 -20 -19 -22 5 16 8 12 11 11 11 11 12 11 12 10 13 10 -17 -21 -18 -20 -19 -20 -20 -19 -20 -20 -20 -18 -32 -8 14 7 9 9 8 -25 -23 -18 -21 -19 -19 -19 -19 -19 -19 -20 -20 -20 -20 -20 -19 -20 -19 -20 -19 -19 -19 -20 -19 -19 -19 -19 -19 -20 -19 -21 -18 -22 -24 0 1 0 1 0 1 1 0 1 1 1 3 -7 -20 -19 -19 -19 -19 -19 -19 -19 -19 -19 -18 -20 -16 -2 -1 -3 0 -3 2 -3 -21 -18 -18 -20 -19 -20 -18 -19 -19 -20 -18 -21 -13 -3 -4 -4 -4 -5 -2 -8 -21 -18 -19 -20 -19 -19 -19 -19 -20 -19 -18 -19 -12 -7 -9 -8 -8 -7 -7 -8 -7 -6 -9 -6 -6 -30 -23 -17 -21 -18 -19 -19 -19 -18 -19 -19 -18 -21 -8 -5 -11 -8 -9 -8 -9 -17 -20 -18 -19 -19 -18 -18 -18 -18 -19 -19 -18 -18 -19 -18 -19 -19 -18 -19 -18 -18 -18 -18 -18 -18 -18 -18 -19 -18 -19 -17 -20 -15 -1 -16 -18 -16 -17 -17 -17 -16 -16 -17 -16 -18 -14 -10 -18 -18 -17 -18 -18 -19 -17 -19 -17 -19 -18 -17 -32 -18 -14 -18 -18 -15 -17 -24 -17 -17 -17 -17 -17 -17 -17 -17 -17 -17 -17 -17 -17 -16 -18 -17 -16 -18 -14 -12 -18 -17 -18 -17 -17 -21 -19 -16 -17 -16 -17 -17 -16 -17 -17 -17 -16 -17 -17 -16 -16 -17 -16 -18 -15 -1 -15 -17 -16 -16 -19 -2 -4 -19 -15 -18 -17 -17 -16 -17 -16 -16 -16 -17 -14 -15 -17 -16 -16 -17 -17 -16 -16 -16 -17 -16 -16 -17 -15 -17 -17 -16 -17 -15 -22 -22 -15 -17 -16 -16 -17 -21 -17 -16 -16 -18 -15 -19 -30 -17 -15 -16 -15 -16 -15 -16 -16 -16 -15 -16 -16 -17 -15 -16 -17 -16 -16 -17 -16 -16 -16 -15 -17 -15 -6 -14 -17 -14 -17 -14 -20 -21 -14 -16 -15 -17 -16 -16 -16 -16 -15 -17 -15 -18 -24 -15 -15 -16 -15 -15 -22 -20 -15 -17 -15 -16 -16 -16 -16 -15 -15 -17 -14 -21 -24 -15 -16 -15 -15 -15 -16 -16 -16 -16 -15 -15 -15 -16 -15 -15 -15 -16 -15 -16 -16 -16 -14 -17 -13 -19 -32 -16 -15 -16 -14 -15 -15 -15 -16 -16 -15 -15 -15 -15 -15 -15 -15 -16 -15 -16 -15 -15 -16 -15 -15 -15 -15 -15 -15 -15 -15 -15 -16 -14 -16 -15 -14 -15 -15 -15 -15 -15 -15 -15 -15 -15 -15 -15 -15 -15 -15 -15 -14 -15 -15 -15 -15 -15 -14 -15 -15 -15 -15 -15 -15 -14 -15 -14 -15 -15 -15 -15 -15 -15 -15 -16 -15 -15 -14 -14 -14 -14 -14 -15 -16 -15 -14 -15 -16 -15 -14 -15 -14 -15 -14 -14 -14 -14 -14 -15 -15 -15 -14 -14 -15 -14 -14 -14 -14 -15 -15 -14 -14 -15 -14 -15 -15 -14 -14 -14 -14 -15 -14 -14 -15 -14 -15 -14 -14 -14 -14 -13 -14 -14 -13 -13 -12 -12 -12 -12 -12 -13 -13 -12 -12 -12 -11 -11 -11 -10 -11 -11 -10 -9 -9 -10 -9 -10 -10 -9 -9 -9 -9 -8 -8 -9 -8 -8 -9 -7 -8 -7 -7 -7 -7 -7 -6 -6 -6 -6 -6 -5 -6 -5 -6 -4 -4 -5 -5 -4 -4 -4 -4 -3 -3 -3 -3 -3 -3 -3 -2 -3 -2 -3 -2 -2 -2 -2 -1 0 -1 -1 0 -1 0 0 1 0 1 0 0 1 1 2 0 1 1 1 2 2 1 2 2 3 3 3 2 3 3 3 3 5 4 4 5 4 5 4 5 4 5 5 5 5 6 6 6 6 6 6 6 6 7 7 7 7 7 6 7 8 7 6 7 7 7 7 7 9 8 8 8 9 8 9 9 9 9 9 10 10 10 10 10 11 11 11 11 11 11 11 10 11 11 11 11 11 12 13 13 13 12 12 13 13 14 14 13 13 14 13 14 14 14 14 14 14 15 15 15 16 16 16 16 15 16 16 17 16 17 16 17 16 17 17 18 17 18 17 17 18 18 18 18 18 18 19 19 20 19 19 19 19 20 20 20 20 21 20 21 20 20 21 21 21 21 21 22 22 22 21 22 21 23 22 23 23 23 23 23 23 23 24 23 24 24 23 24 24 24 25 25 24 24 25 25 25 25 25 25 25 26 27 27 28 27 28 27 28 28 28 29 29 29 28 28 29 29 29 29 28 29 29 29 29 30 29 29 29 30 31 30 30 30 31 31 32 30 31 31 31 31 31 31 33


----------



## Methuselah96 (Jan 23, 2014)

kirtpro said:


> I'm using the Stackmat Pro Gen 3.
> Yeah, I've got the buzzing noise, but it still can't detect :/
> 
> edit:
> ...



Thanks. The data helps a lot. I'll be looking into this soon. After I take exams. And finish the Fantasy Cubing website. I have no idea when I will have time to work on this, but it shouldn't be more than a couple of weeks.


----------



## kirtpro (Jan 23, 2014)

Methuselah96 said:


> Thanks. The data helps a lot. I'll be looking into this soon. After I take exams. And finish the Fantasy Cubing website. I have no idea when I will have time to work on this, but it shouldn't be more than a couple of weeks.



Okay thanks

edit:

Managed to fix the issue! 
Just needed a better cable

edit 2:

ok this is just weird
-56 comes up again
frustrating

edit 3:

got it working fine on my other computer
just my laptop that it doesn't seem to like


----------



## Methuselah96 (Jan 26, 2014)

I was thinking about making an option for widescreen to allow room for more solves: 
Then there's more room down below too. Anything you guys want on the main screen that I could add down there?


----------



## Mollerz (Jan 26, 2014)

Methuselah96 said:


> I was thinking about making an option for widescreen to allow room for more solves: View attachment 3493
> Then there's more room down below too. Anything you guys want on the main screen that I could add down there?



I don't know how difficult this would be but it's worth a suggestion anyway. Since they are all in boxes, how about an "Edit" mode to make it all entirely modular so you can customise it to your liking dependant on screen size, and what YOU want to see.


----------



## Bhargav777 (Jan 26, 2014)

Mollerz said:


> I don't know how difficult this would be but it's worth a suggestion anyway. Since they are all in boxes, how about an "Edit" mode to make it all entirely modular so you can customise it to your liking dependant on screen size, and what YOU want to see.



Also session average too please. The main reason why I don't use prisma is that. Yours is a great suggestion too


----------



## Methuselah96 (Jan 26, 2014)

Mollerz said:


> I don't know how difficult this would be but it's worth a suggestion anyway. Since they are all in boxes, how about an "Edit" mode to make it all entirely modular so you can customise it to your liking dependant on screen size, and what YOU want to see.



Yeah, that's not gonna happen anytime soon (unless there's an easy way to do this that I don't know about). But thanks for the suggestion, I also thought of that.



Bhargav777 said:


> Also session average too please. The main reason why I don't use prisma is that. Yours is a great suggestion too



What exactly do you mean by session average. The statistics on the main screen are about your current session. I am planning on adding saveable sessions soon, which then you would be able to go back and look at previous sessions.


----------



## ThomasJE (Jan 26, 2014)

How about adjustable sizes of sections that you can drag?

Also, love the widescreen idea.


----------



## AntFu (Jan 26, 2014)

Can you add option to change the scramble when adding solutions or after? Sometimes I add solutions of hand scrambles or from other timer and I cant edit or delete the scramble.


----------



## cubemaste r (Jan 26, 2014)

i don't understand why not to download the currant build...


----------



## AmazingCuber (Jan 26, 2014)

That widescreen would be awesome!


----------



## Methuselah96 (Jan 26, 2014)

ThomasJE said:


> How about adjustable sizes of sections that you can drag?
> 
> Also, love the widescreen idea.



I'll look into that.



AntFu said:


> Can you add option to change the scramble when adding solutions or after? Sometimes I add solutions of hand scrambles or from other timer and I cant edit or delete the scramble.



Yeah, I'll definitely do something with that. I'm also trying to think of a way to skip the current scramble that would look nice in the current layout. I could easily add a button but I can't think of where I would put it and how it would look.



cubemaste r said:


> i don't understand why not to download the currant build...



You can if you want, but I don't guarantee backward compatibility when upgrading to an official release (some features might not work or you might lose some of your times once an official release comes out). Of course I'm working on creating an update manager that would handle all problems, so I don't foresee any problems I just don't want people getting mad at me. I haven't heard of any major problems yet with the current build.


----------



## tx789 (Jan 26, 2014)

I have 761 Skewb solves in prisma but in a older version where you have to add that category. I way to move that data to a different one with out changeing the date would be nice. And if I want to update the new version isn't compatible with the old is this going to be fixed. Also having a FMC category would be cool. But that would have to have a completely different layout. A count down timer from an hour. An input solution and how many moves. Also I multi-bld one too would be cool. Also maybe a bld mode like in qqtimer.


----------



## Methuselah96 (Jan 26, 2014)

tx789 said:


> I have 761 Skewb solves in prisma but in a older version where you have to add that category. I way to move that data to a different one with out changeing the date would be nice. And if I want to update the new version isn't compatible with the old is this going to be fixed. Also having a FMC category would be cool. But that would have to have a completely different layout. A count down timer from an hour. An input solution and how many moves. Also I multi-bld one too would be cool. Also maybe a bld mode like in qqtimer.



One of the things that I'm working on will let you merge categories or transfer solves from one category to another. "And if I want to update, the new version isn't compatible with the old. Is this going to be fixed?" It took me at least a minute to figure out what you were trying to say. Which incompatibility issues are you talking about? I am definitely going to add an FMC category, multi-bld, and better bld (all official events will have something).


----------



## kirtpro (Jan 26, 2014)

Would a way to change scramble font size be possible?

It's been bugging me having to look closer to the screen.


----------



## tx789 (Jan 26, 2014)

Methuselah96 said:


> One of the things that I'm working on will let you merge categories or transfer solves from one category to another. "And if I want to update, the new version isn't compatible with the old.



I have the version with timing to 1/1000th of a second with the same layout. I tried to used the new with the old database file but it wouldn't work, but would with a new one. I want to keep old times.


----------



## Methuselah96 (Jan 27, 2014)

tx789 said:


> I have the version with timing to 1/1000th of a second with the same layout. I tried to used the new with the old database file but it wouldn't work, but would with a new one. I want to keep old times.



I'm assuming the old database file is from Prisma 0.6 from Walter Souza's page? Or is it one of my older versions?


----------



## KingTim96 (Jan 27, 2014)

Where are the updates located at? And i think it would cool, but not neccesary, to have like a "Worst average of 3/5/12 etc". That would be kind of cool


----------



## Methuselah96 (Jan 27, 2014)

KingTim96 said:


> Where are the updates located at? And i think it would cool, but not neccesary, to have like a "Worst average of 3/5/12 etc". That would be kind of cool



Eventually I plan on making a statistic manager where you can define your own statistics. I probably will never add that as a default but it could probably be added as a custom statistic.


----------



## RubiksJake12 (Jan 27, 2014)

Haha, just viewed this thread out of curiosity. According to the poll, it looks like every option should be added to the PPT haha.


----------



## RCTACameron (Jan 27, 2014)

Methuselah96 said:


> Eventually I plan on making a statistic manager where you can define your own statistics. I probably will never add that as a default but it could probably be added as a custom statistic.



The widescreen mode looks great, thanks for working on PPT.  A statistics manager would be a great idea. I'd like to be able to have statistics like average of 100 instead of just mean (both 98/100 and 90/100). Also, is their any easy way (or could one be added) to export all the times from a session as a list, without numbering and scrambles (that appear in session summary)? Being able to just get something that looked like this would be good:

1.93, 2.34, 5.38+, DNF(1.21), 4.32


----------



## tx789 (Jan 27, 2014)

Methuselah96 said:


> I'm assuming the old database file is from Prisma 0.6 from Walter Souza's page? Or is it one of my older versions?



It was created with 0.5 or 0.6 maybe but unlikely 0.4. It that matters. I use a version you made that works with the old one.


----------



## AntFu (Jan 27, 2014)

Methuselah96 said:


> I'll look into that.
> I'm also trying to think of a way to skip the current scramble that would look nice in the current layout. I could easily add a button but I can't think of where I would put it and how it would look.


 Very nice idea. My suggestion for the button: it can just be a "skip scramble" or "next scrambe" button in the right of the scramble.
Also, it will be great to be able to stop the timing without getting the time recorded, like in the SpeedCube Timer application for android.


----------



## Methuselah96 (Jan 27, 2014)

AntFu said:


> Very nice idea. My suggestion for the button: it can just be a "skip scramble" or "next scrambe" button in the right of the scramble.
> Also, it will be great to be able to stop the timing without getting the time recorded, like in the SpeedCube Timer application for android.



Yeah, that positioning would make sense I just don't think it would look good aesthetically. Maybe controls could be a panel down bottom for widescreen.


----------



## Bhargav777 (Jan 28, 2014)

Methuselah96 said:


> Yeah, that's not gonna happen anytime soon (unless there's an easy way to do this that I don't know about). But thanks for the suggestion, I also thought of that.
> 
> 
> 
> What exactly do you mean by session average. The statistics on the main screen are about your current session. I am planning on adding saveable sessions soon, which then you would be able to go back and look at previous sessions.



It only shows ao5 and ao12 right? How about ao50 and ao100?


----------



## Methuselah96 (Jan 28, 2014)

Bhargav777 said:


> It only shows ao5 and ao12 right? How about ao50 and ao100?





Methuselah96 said:


> Eventually I plan on making a statistic manager where you can define your own statistics. I probably will never add that as a default but it could probably be added as a custom statistic.



Same goes for main screen session statistics.


----------



## Bindedsa (Jan 30, 2014)

It would also be nice if I could sort by times.


----------



## Methuselah96 (Jan 30, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> It would also be nice if I could sort by times.



I'm assuming you mean on the history page. That wouldn't be hard at all. Do you think that I should make all 4 columns sortable or just Time and Start?


----------



## Bindedsa (Feb 26, 2014)

Methuselah96 said:


> I'm assuming you mean on the history page. That wouldn't be hard at all. Do you think that I should make all 4 columns sortable or just Time and Start?



Just times and start or # is all I want.


----------



## suushiemaniac (Feb 26, 2014)

I'd like a feature where you hit the spacebar at BLD events and it records your memo time without stopping the entire timer; and maybe another feature where you can stop the timer using spacebar when your input is set to Stackmat but you've exceeded 10 minutes


----------



## Methuselah96 (Feb 27, 2014)

suushiemaniac said:


> I'd like a feature where you hit the spacebar at BLD events and it records your memo time without stopping the entire timer; and maybe another feature where you can stop the timer using spacebar when your input is set to Stackmat but you've exceeded 10 minutes



Yup, thought of the first one. I never thought about the second one. Thanks for bringing that up!


----------



## xlmmaarten (Mar 1, 2014)

Maybe a setting in which every keystroke stops the timer once its started so I don't break my laptop one day while trying to stop the timer


----------



## MarcelP (Apr 17, 2014)

xlmmaarten said:


> Maybe a setting in which every keystroke stops the timer once its started so I don't break my laptop one day while trying to stop the timer



I would like to start with CTRL keys (since it is just like a stackmat timer), but I want to stop with any key. Finding the two CTRL keys takes too much time for me after doing a solve


----------



## Schmidt (Apr 17, 2014)

A weekly competition edition. More info when I get on a pc.


----------



## pinser (Apr 26, 2014)

Maybe add some ZZ support? (EOline sol, etc.)


----------



## vcuber13 (Apr 28, 2014)

Could you change the skewb scrambler to be the same as the official one?


----------



## TRT (May 15, 2014)

Hi there... i am still having issues with connecting my pro timer to the puzzle timer.. i have tried it on 2 laptops 1 windows vista and the other windows 8... once i select the timer trigger to be stackmat i get a error saying that it cannot select the stackmat timer and that i have to use spacebar... regardless of whether i have or have not plugged in the timer...hope to hear from you soon for a fix thanks


----------



## CubeBird (May 17, 2014)

This is a good timer thanks Prisma.


----------



## sparkyman215 (May 23, 2014)

Hello, do you think you could make it where you could put notes in particular solves? Like special things you did... If it was an easy solve (skipped a step), etc. Thanks


----------



## Methuselah96 (May 24, 2014)

Obviously I haven't had time to work on this lately, but trust me when I say this is high on my priority list (but I still don't have time for it for probably a month or two.



xlmmaarten said:


> Maybe a setting in which every keystroke stops the timer once its started so I don't break my laptop one day while trying to stop the timer





MarcelP said:


> I would like to start with CTRL keys (since it is just like a stackmat timer), but I want to stop with any key. Finding the two CTRL keys takes too much time for me after doing a solve


Yes, I'll add both of these features.



Schmidt said:


> A weekly competition edition. More info when I get on a pc.


I know what you're getting at, but not anytime soon.



pinser said:


> Maybe add some ZZ support? (EOline sol, etc.)


Maybe, eventually.



vcuber13 said:


> Could you change the skewb scrambler to be the same as the official one?


Definitely.



TRT said:


> Hi there... i am still having issues with connecting my pro timer to the puzzle timer.. i have tried it on 2 laptops 1 windows vista and the other windows 8... once i select the timer trigger to be stackmat i get a error saying that it cannot select the stackmat timer and that i have to use spacebar... regardless of whether i have or have not plugged in the timer...hope to hear from you soon for a fix thanks


I've know I have promised stackmat compatibility soon, but sorry you're just gonna have to wait a little.



CubeBird said:


> This is a good timer thanks Prisma.


Yeah, thanks Walter.



sparkyman215 said:


> Hello, do you think you could make it where you could put notes in particular solves? Like special things you did... If it was an easy solve (skipped a step), etc. Thanks


You mean like tags (kinda). Yeah, sure.


----------



## sk8erman41 (May 30, 2014)

I'd like to have the option of multiple sessions like in CSTimer. Sometimes I'd like to do some 3x3 then switch to 4x4 and come back to the 3x3 session and keep going


----------



## Antonie faz fan (May 30, 2014)

Plzzz a typing option to add times!!! (Like stalmatting without having that wier going into the PC)


----------



## Parity Case (May 30, 2014)

I like the graph update that you did - much better, thanks!

Feature suggestion:
For the 15 seconds of inspection, it would be great if there were an option to have a beep at say 5, 10 and 15 seconds. I don't look at the screen during the inspection, so I occasionally get DNFs (and don't realise until I've completed the solve, and suspect that I frequently waste valuable inspection time by starting the timer way before I need to. A few beeps would assist with pacing while inspecting and help with thinking about one's use of time after the solve.
Cheers.


----------



## Methuselah96 (May 31, 2014)

sk8erman41 said:


> I'd like to have the option of multiple sessions like in CSTimer. Sometimes I'd like to do some 3x3 then switch to 4x4 and come back to the 3x3 session and keep going


Yup, I'll be working on it.


Antonie faz fan said:


> Plzzz a typing option to add times!!! (Like stalmatting without having that wier going into the PC)


Already done.


Parity Case said:


> I like the graph update that you did - much better, thanks!
> 
> Feature suggestion:
> For the 15 seconds of inspection, it would be great if there were an option to have a beep at say 5, 10 and 15 seconds. I don't look at the screen during the inspection, so I occasionally get DNFs (and don't realise until I've completed the solve, and suspect that I frequently waste valuable inspection time by starting the timer way before I need to. A few beeps would assist with pacing while inspecting and help with thinking about one's use of time after the solve.
> Cheers.


There should be two beeps right now at 8 secs and 12 secs. It works on my computer.


----------



## Musicalboy2 (May 31, 2014)

Something that was mentioned in the old thread (but not in this one, it seems, after scanning through)...
If too many categories are added, the dropdown goes offscreen, and the newest added categories can't be viewed (they can be accessed by using arrow keys + enter, but this is a nuisance). Can something be implemented so that either the category dropdown can scroll, or so that there can be another way to access categories (maybe category manager could do more than it currently does)? Perhaps even a way to organize categories (i.e. be able to create sections, like "official events", "relays", etc.)?


----------



## Parity Case (Jun 1, 2014)

Methuselah96 said:


> Yup, I'll be working on it.
> 
> 
> 
> There should be two beeps right now at 8 secs and 12 secs. It works on my computer.



My bad - I thought I had the latest version, but I must not have had it, as the one I just downloaded looks way more advanced! Nice job!

It does beep for me now, but at 8 and 3 seconds. That's super, thank you.


----------



## penguinz7 (Jun 2, 2014)

F2L Trainer.  Also do you know when all these features will be ready? I'm very excited.


----------



## Methuselah96 (Jun 2, 2014)

penguinz7 said:


> F2L Trainer.  Also do you know when all these features will be ready? I'm very excited.



Sorry to disappoint you but you'll probably have to wait a couple months. I have exams from now until next week and then I'm a counselor at a camp until at least mid-July, if not later.


----------



## cubeshead (Jun 2, 2014)

ur pro timer the one i use id gen 2 which works for me i think it is due to ue versio nof ur stckmat not compatible


----------



## Wilhelm (Jun 2, 2014)

At the moment you are able to manually enter the time 0.00 . It happens to me from time to time and it's an easy fix


----------



## Methuselah96 (Jun 2, 2014)

cubeshead said:


> ur pro timer the one i use id gen 2 which works for me i think it is due to ur version of ur stckmat not compatible


What are you trying to say?


Wilhelm said:


> At the moment you are able to manually enter the time 0.00 . It happens to me from time to time and it's an easy fix


Good point.


----------



## mustardboy (Jun 5, 2014)

Thanks for all the work on this Methuselah! 

Do you have a version which is compatible with Stackmat Pro?


----------



## Methuselah96 (Jun 5, 2014)

The download link on the first post might work, but it doesn't work for all Stackmat Pros.


----------



## mustardboy (Jun 9, 2014)

Methuselah96 said:


> The download link on the first post might work, but it doesn't work for all Stackmat Pros.


 It did not work for me unfortunately. Do you have any other suggestions? Would it be helpful to send my stackmat sample numbers?


----------



## DeeDubb (Jun 9, 2014)

I'm still hoping for an incorporated Ao100, so I can stop figuring it out on my own.


----------



## alexjd99 (Aug 10, 2014)

Skewb Scrambles pls


----------



## Musicalboy2 (Aug 12, 2014)

alexjd99 said:


> Skewb Scrambles pls



but Prisma already does skewb scrambles? .-.


----------



## AustinReed (Aug 20, 2014)

Musicalboy2 said:


> but Prisma already does skewb scrambles? .-.



It does, but it's Jaap notation I think.

I'd also like to see an AVG 100 option. That would be really nice.


----------



## lorki3 (Sep 25, 2014)

Hey man,
I love your timer.

Do you know how sometimes there is this tendency to look at the time when you're solving?
Do you think you could add a feature to hide the time while solving? I'd love this. : D

Cheers


----------



## G2013 (Oct 3, 2014)

I think that there needs to be an option to hide the time while running.

Btw, if I install a newer version, my times keep or do I have to export them? If so, how?


----------



## Methuselah96 (Oct 4, 2014)

G2013 said:


> I think that there needs to be an option to hide the time while running.
> 
> Btw, if I install a newer version, my times keep or do I have to export them? If so, how?



The puzzletimer.h2 stores all your times and settings, so just transfer that file.


----------



## TeslaSpark (Oct 7, 2014)

Is the SpeedStack Timer gen3 working with this timer?


----------



## Methuselah96 (Oct 7, 2014)

TeslaSpark said:


> Is the SpeedStack Timer gen3 working with this timer?



It works with mine.


----------



## CuberM (Oct 21, 2014)

Wait, when you say QJ Timer support, was the speed stacking timer already suppored with Prisma? If so, how does it work?


----------



## szalejot (Oct 21, 2014)

CuberM said:


> Wait, when you say QJ Timer support, was the speed stacking timer already suppored with Prisma? If so, how does it work?



You can plug speed stacking timer into microphone jack and select proper option in Prisma


----------



## Myachii (Apr 22, 2015)

Sorry to revive such an old thread, but I would like to ask a few questions:
1) Can you use a QJ timer with the program yet?
2) Is there a way to input more than 1 time at once like on CSTimer?

Thanks


----------



## Seanliu (Apr 25, 2015)

I think QJ timer support is the most urgent one, but here is a list: 

Option for the webpage to become an app
Mobile friendly (web applet when added to homepage)
The menu on the top left appears only when you hover above it - it looks kinda ugly when it is just sitting there
third column support (ao5,ao12,ao50)

I can't think of anything else, and GJ on the timer <3


----------



## Mex5150 (Apr 23, 2017)

Two years (almost to the day) since the last post here, is it officially a dead project now? If so what is everybody using instead?


----------



## Timthecuber314 (Jun 3, 2017)

Priama does not work with the speedstacks gen 4 timer for me. Adding compatibility for that would be really useful. If I had known that it would not work before I bought my gen 4. I would have gotten a pro instead.


----------



## T1_M0 (Jun 3, 2017)

Is there yuxin timer support already since everyone is just discussing about QJ?


----------

